# Decided on a chaos Legion: Word Bearers



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is the second unit I've gotten done for it, a Sorcerer.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

well, it's almost done. I'm washing the backpack right now.

Edit: backpacks done, here it is :victory:


----------



## Autarch-Andrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks good bro!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

second pic could be brighter. I also have 13 zerkers, 11 reg CSM, 4 bikes, the claw-less defliler, an oblit and a mk 1 rhino


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

How do you guys think it's coming?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you considered dipping?


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd rather hand-wash each one. it's not like I have a problem with dipping, but I want to do it this way for the practice.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking good man. I have been slowly working on my word bearers for over a year now. I know they're undivided and all but I'm not sure the zerkers work well with their fluff. Looking forward to seeing more though.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

just noticed I missed a spot


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

ok, fixed the spot.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

My Bike Champion is done


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice stuff, but definitely wash some more! There are a few places (like the head on the biker champ), that need a tad more defining (in my opinion of course  ). Not the metal though, that looks good  . 

Also, another couple of points - I can see a few bits where you've gone over a bit with the silver, I would cover these up, because the do detract from a good paintjob. One last thing, do you water down your paints? You've done a good job, but lots of thin layers will help you get the layer of colour. 

Good job on starting the legion though! +Rep!!


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks marneus! no, i don't water them down first. The biker champs head? oh lol i forgot to paint the eyebrows and the eyes, so thats getting touched up.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

gundamboy195 said:


> thanks marneus! no, i don't water them down first. The biker champs head? oh lol i forgot to paint the eyebrows and the eyes, so thats getting touched up.


It's not so much painting the eyebrows, it's similar to this: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...oryId=&section=&pIndex=0&aId=6200016a&start=1 (it's the same principles on smaller models). 

What I mean is water down some of the flesh colour you're using, paint a layer on, wash it, paint a layer (leaving some wash in the recesses), wash it, and do this until it's really defined. Thats what I do anywho. 

But I would definitely reccomend watering down your paints, once you get good at that, highlights and that sort of stuff will seem a lot easier, and you might eventually want to try more techniques, at least thats how I progressed 

EDIT*

In fact, here is a couple of really great tutorials;

Painting Pale Skin: http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51200
Painting Dark Skin: http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=51283


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

started a Chaos Dred


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

For the bare heads, you may try the following

Tallarn flesh, Orgyn flesh wash, highlight with elf flesh... does a good job brining out details...

Overall Looks good - I really like the Sorc + Rep


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

One thing I would definitely advise would be to water the paints down a little to get more of a smooth coverage it will take a couple of layers but trust me it looks so much better. 
also just noticed the mould lines on the biker and termie, dont forget to scrape them off carefully to make your minis look better. 

But overall good job keep it coming.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

on the next figure i do, i'll try that tallarn flesh thing., just need to pic it up first lol.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Kinda sad that i don't remember how i did the flesh on the plague marine.....


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

gundamboy195 said:


> Kinda sad that i don't remember how i did the flesh on the plague marine.....


Long ago realized I need to take notes on my paint mixes.

Which is why droppers are superior to pots. :so_happy::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

it wasn't a mix. it was 'rotting flesh' plus a wash...... but i don't know which one!


Edit: OH! it was rotting flesh with a Baal red wash.......


----------

